# Foreign scams?



## ajaxluvsme (Oct 23, 2010)

Our rescue Golden died Last year of old age as I navigate adoption sites for the first time in 14 years I am troubled by what I see. There seem to be a number of rescue groups importing Golden puppies from Turkey, China and South Korea. It seems to me they are supporting overseas puppy mills that have found a way to make money off of naive Americans and are exporting dogs as “rescues”. But in realit are we not creating an import market for unscrupulous breeders AND subjecting these pups to two-day flights in cargo. Am I wrong?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Regarding China/Korea, I have never found any proof to back up my thoughts. But there are several rescues flying in dogs meant for the meat trade. Except that these dogs are purebred, rare colored french bulldogs or bulldogs. Or other variety of purebred dogs. Now I have all my own feelings about this and may never be able to prove any of them. 

I was informed that people are supposedly stealing purebred dogs and selling them on the meat market, so if that is where they are coming from, then so be it. But I would be shocked if these countries were using these dogs when they could be sold here for 10000 dollars. 

I have to digress.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

the first 'batch' that came to the Atlanta group several years ago- there is absolutely no way these dogs were living on the street- I can recognize a dog that's been cared for and one that has not... none of them were shy or showed evidence of having had mats cut out or anything but the belly shave from their spays... but we Americans do seem to love to rescue even if the dogs are clearly not street dogs- maybe especially because they do not look damaged.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

@Peri29 is a good member to ask about rescues., and she is very active in the Golden rescue world abroad.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I would be curious as to why you think, "It seems to me they are supporting overseas puppy mills that have found a way to make money off of naive Americans and are exporting dogs as “rescues”" Other posters on this thread discuss "their own feelings" and "never be able to prove" allegations.

Do you have any hard evidence to support such serious allegations? There is also the intimation here that good shelters with impeccable records are too stupid to know when they are being scammed. I have been working with Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue in Hudson, MA and was so impressed by their unconditional love for the breed that I have become a home visitor. Aside from rescuing domestic Goldens for the last 35 years they have also begun bringing Goldens in from Egypt, China, and Turkey. They send staff to these countries to facilitate the rescues. The dogs are not heathy and happy campers. It often costs thousands of dollars and many months to rehabilitate them, many of whom have significant medical and emotional concerns. They also have a state approved quarantine facility. Their placement fees in no way make up for their costs. It cost us 900 dollars to bring our dog home and $500 of that was an importation fee. Does that seem like a money grab to you? The facility is in a constant state of fundraising and staffed by a large group of volunteers. It is a gross generalization to besmirch their intentions.

I have owned three Goldens, two from a breeder and my current rescue, Oscar, from Turkey. He was at Yankee for six months due to behavioral concerns. During that time they took care of his basic needs and he began to heal. When he came home to us he was still terrified of many things, could not climb stairs, and was food guarding. But he was also a Golden. Sweet, gentle with children, goofy, loving. He has been with us for over three years and we adore him, as does all of our family and friends.

I take offense that this sterling facility and many others like it across the country are being smeared by unsubstantiated characterizations; by unproven feelings that people have. There are always bad actors in any endeavor, but I would not include the many shelters who are committed to saving all Goldens no matter where they are.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi Everyone,will keep it short and write on this subject more in detail.Just lost one of my baby and dealing with one of my other dog who has T-cell Lymphoma .I will post here photos of the dogs first found & before reaching to US & UK including those in Italy.I guess the OP does not know how much a rescue /volunteer gives emotional ,financial,physical effort including TIME before flying them abroad.Health checkups,behavioural assesments,physio & psychological therapy.And once they reach rescues they have further tests ,behavioural therapy.And not all of them make it to.the rescues.I have a fabulous girl at the moment which will not be able to make it to YGRR because she has systemic lupus.Flying dogs 2 days?There are no dogs flying 48 hours because there are no flights and miles covering other planets.However,I would and the dogs would still take the shots for 24 hours (it does not exist aswell) in order not to end up killed on wet markets,butchered,shot by psychopaths,left in the middle of the forest attacked by wild animals or other dogs,abandoned to shelters like after 8 years,thrown out from a running car like a garbage like Lana.Poor Dustin still is afraid to get out of the house to the yard being dumped to shelter after 6 years.It took 20 months to rehabilitate Macy to forget her ex owners where she was severely beaten 
I do not include here stories of dogs which never will make abroad because they are OVER traumatized due to rape and physical & emotional abuse or health issues such as Leishmania.One of my rescue dog(t-cell lymphoma above ) which became my own dog was raped,throat cut and her back burnt with chemicals.It took months to treat her physically and emotionally she is still hurting . She will be in literature and you will soon read scholarly articles about her when googling t-cell lymphoma.We went through a lot with her and I am still dedicated to her wellbeing. By the way,she is estimated to be between 15-19 years old.So,I do not even take the OPs most as an offense and once this Corona is over ,we wish to invite the OP on our expense to China,Turkey and Italy.It takes apparently a lot of ignorance to have the courage to start such a discussion without solid facts & deep knowledge of what is going on .I am jealous of this bravery.


----------



## lwellcome (Jun 18, 2020)

ajaxluvsme said:


> Our rescue Golden died Last year of old age as I navigate adoption sites for the first time in 14 years I am troubled by what I see. There seem to be a number of rescue groups importing Golden puppies from Turkey, China and South Korea. It seems to me they are supporting overseas puppy mills that have found a way to make money off of naive Americans and are exporting dogs as “rescues”. But in realit are we not creating an import market for unscrupulous breeders AND subjecting these pups to two-day flights in cargo. Am I wrong?


That is aweful


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

lwellcome said:


> That is aweful


Yes it is awful for those engaged in the unscrupulous private importation trade of dogs of all breeds. 
The short answer is that reputable shelters are not being duped by unscrupulous foreign puppy mills. Thy are rescuing goldens in need.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

That's in interesting perspective. I would like to think there is a reliable source rescues are working with but I don't have enough information on the foreign side to validate or dispute anything.
The english cream puppy mills dogs have found their way over here but bypassed the rescue system. They just sell an entire batch of puppies to potential "breeders" and the games begin.


----------

